# Circuito on-off 1 pulsador, problema de reinicio, necesito resetear.



## claras86 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Clara, estudio Ing. Industrial, y esto llevando a cabo un proyecto para automatizar una máquina de ensayos, la cual posee varios sensores y controladores.

La mayoria de circuitos los tengo hechos, y funcionan perfectamente luego de haberlos probado, pero en el caso de uno de ellos me he encontrado con un pequeño problema, que paso a contarles.

para empezar pido disculpas si no se expresarme bien, ya que de electronica se muy poco.
Voy a considerar que activar es que pase corriente al Rele para que este se cierre y me active la señal para el variador frecuencia para un motor. (La señal es continua, mejor dicho es un enclavamiento)
Y considero Desactivar que no pase corriente al Rele para que este se abra y me desactive la señal del variador de frecuencia para el motor.


*El circuito es un On-Off que sea activa o desactiva mediante un pulso.*

Para activarlo uso un pulsador Mecánico, el cual me da un pulso para que el circuito se active.

Para desactivarlo uso el pulso que me da un controlador de vueltas ( el cual se programa para que que envie una señal cuando llegue al numero de vueltas especificado), y opcionalmente también se puede desactivar el circuito presionando de nuevo el pulsador Mécanico.

Hasta aquí, no he tenido problemas, salvo por algunos problemas de doble pulso, si uno realiza de forma muy pero muy lenta la pulsación del Pulsador mecánico. Si alguién sabe como mejorar este aspecto se lo agradecere. 

Y de paso como puedo lograr para que en un cierto periodo de tiempo ej. 2 segundos no se active/desactive el circuito aunque pulse varias veces el Pulsador, esto para evitar los pulsos dobles, el tema del ruido ya esta solucionado.


*Ahora viene el gran problema jajaja.*

El problema es que todo esto debo montarlo en un gabinete de control, el cual ya esta al 90%, en el cual hay controladores de Temperatura, Controladores de vueltas, Controladores de Presión, etc.
Lo mismo con selectoras de Control Manual o Automatico.

El tema es asi, si el circuito esta activo (rele cerrado) el motor esta funcionando, pero si deshabilito la fuente de alimentación del circuito 12 V, cuando vuelvo a habilitar la fuente, este me queda con memoria, con lo cual para mi caso esto es un problema.

Lo que necesito es ver la forma de implementar que el circuito siempre este desactivado (rele abierto), cuando habilito la fuente de alimentación al circuito, aunque haya quedado activo en la ultima operacíon.

La fuente de alimentación al circuito es de 12 V, y se realiza con una selectora la cual tiene tres posiciones. 
0: Normalmente abierta
1: Activa el control Manual ( todo esto ya esta resuelto)
2: Habilita la fuente de alimentación para el circuito del problema, que es quien controlara de forma automatica el variador de frecuencia. 

La misión del rele, es abrir o cerrar un lazo del Variador de frecuencia, abierto: motor off, cerrado: motor on.


Les vuelvo a repetir, por seguridad el circuito siempre que se habilite su alimetación 2, el rele debe estar desactivado, pero en la actualidad esto no es asi, ya que el circuito tiene memoria, y si quedo activo, y uno pulso PARADA DE EMERGENCIA cuando desactivo la parada de emergencia este esta activo.

Obviamente si el rele esta desactivado y se corta la alimentación de 12 V, al volver a conectar la alimentación el rele sigue desactivado.

Espero que me puedan ayudar, se los voy a agradecer infinitamente, muchas gracias Clara.

PD: Si tiene otro circuito para realizar lo mismo, es bienvenido, y si es con DOS
PULSADORES mejor aún, asi con uno controlo el ON, y con el otro el OFF, pero eso si, debe quedar abierto el rele, siempre que se conecte los 12 V para el circuito.

MUCHAS GRACIAS

Les dejo el circuito que tengo actualmente.

CN1: Alimentación 12V  1A , esta se cierra con la selectora posición 2
CN2: Yo usa la bornera para conectar el PULSADOR que a sobre el gabinete. el sw1 no lo uso.
CN3: Va al variador de frecuencia, cerrado opera el motor, abierto motor detenido.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 27, 2009)

Haz los siguientes cambios, al conexionado del CD4013:


El pin 6 envialo a GND.
Elimina R2 y C5; solamente puentea los pines 2 y 5, para que funcione como biestable.
El nodo donde se encuentran R3 y C6 envialo al pin 4; tambien coloca en paralelo con C6, un diodo 1N4148 polarizado en inversa (diodo apuntando hacia arriba); esto reseteara el FF cada vez que se encienda.
No coloque el pulsador directamente a 12V, coloca entre ellos una resistencia de 1K; opcionalmente puedes bajar el valor de C4 a 1uF.

*¡ . . . Y que viva el San Pedro . . . !*


----------



## claras86 (Jun 27, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> Haz los siguientes cambios, al conexionado del CD4013:
> 
> 
> El pin 6 envialo a GND.
> ...



Muchas gracias Man05drake, lo probare en el protoboard para ver como me va.


----------



## claras86 (Jul 3, 2009)

He probado los cambios, recien hoy porque no tenia mucho tiempo.

Los problemas de doble pulso, y error al pulsar han desaparecido GRACIAS.

Pero aún no logro que quede desactivado cuando corto la alimentación y vuelvo a alimentarlo, que seria el Reset.

Lo hice con los diodos que tenia disponible, es muy importante que sea 1N4148 , Ya
que he usado un 1N 4007, Tal vez sea eso, mañana igualmetne ire a comprar ese tipo de diodos.

Por el momento he hecho esto, a ver si no me he equivocado.











*Muchas Gracias.


Ahora estoy montando un contador con multiplexado de 4 digitos, funciona bastante bien, luego subire el circuito y las imagenes.*


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 3, 2009)

Coloca una resistencia de 1K/0.5W en paralelo con C2; para que ese condensador, pueda descargarse.

 Felicitaciones por los logros adquiridos.


----------

